

CouchDB's Board Report (August 2013) - nslater
https://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/entry/board_report_august_2013

======
js4all
I am a long time user and fan of CouchDB. It is great to see such an active
project. Those who were skeptical after Damien's leave were proofed wrong. I
am especially interested in Fauxton and Cloudant's BigCouch merge.

